# Cube4You 3x3x4 problem



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

I just got my 3x3x4 from cube4you. It's a nice cube except for one thing. One of the screws came bent. Not the screw part, the head of the screw was bent and chipped. I emailed c4y but no answer yet. So i bent the head back and tried to screw it in, but the head just snapped off. 

Does anyone have a spare screw? or Do you know where to get the same screw (ace? menards?) They're the same as a c4y diy screw.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't need to set the tensions on a 3x3x4, so you can use it.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> You don't need to set the tensions on a 3x3x4, so you can use it.



The head of the screw snapped off. So now the center comes off and the whole thing falls apart.


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> They're the same as a c4y diy screw.



Maybe you could get one from c4y, or another cube?


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > They're the same as a c4y diy screw.
> ...



yeah. currently i'm using a screw from my c4y brand diy, but i only have that and a type a for 3x3's.


----------



## joep109 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://cubepart.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6&zenid=t08pa8l14oq281eoufjn8s1fg6

Don't know about the shipping though


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

joep109 said:


> http://cubepart.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6&zenid=t08pa8l14oq281eoufjn8s1fg6
> 
> Don't know about the shipping though



C4y sells them too. but i don't want to pay 6 dollars for some screws.


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2009)

A got a C once from c4u missing a spring. You just never know. It's a good idea to pay the extra dollar or two for some miscellaneous screws/springs to have in reserve when you start buying cubes.

I'll bet if you take one of your good screws down to any hardware store you can find a match, though.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

teller said:


> A got a C once from c4u missing a spring. You just never know. It's a good idea to pay the extra dollar or two for some miscellaneous screws/springs to have in reserve when you start buying cubes.
> 
> I'll bet if you take one of your good screws down to any hardware store you can find a match, though.



Yeah. It came with an extra corner, but a bad screw. Really messed up order.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > A got a C once from c4u missing a spring. You just never know. It's a good idea to pay the extra dollar or two for some miscellaneous screws/springs to have in reserve when you start buying cubes.
> ...



It's not that bad.

People have had their orders messed up much worse.

Like Rubik's 5x5 instead of Mefferts


----------



## Dankeeen (Aug 13, 2009)

local screw and toolshop? you should atleast fins something similar that fits so you can buy six of them


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > teller said:
> ...



Yeah that would suck.


----------



## joep109 (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> joep109 said:
> 
> 
> > http://cubepart.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6&zenid=t08pa8l14oq281eoufjn8s1fg6
> ...



Eh cubepart is part(lol) of cube4you.
and $6??? 
10 cents for 1 screw


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

joep109 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > joep109 said:
> ...



Shipping from China ^_^ Gotta love it


----------



## joep109 (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> joep109 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...




Chris, do you know if cubepart has free shipping?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

logan, i can add some screws into your stickers pack if it's just some regular screws from a diy you are after...?


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> logan, i can add some screws into your stickers pack if it's just some regular screws from a diy you are after...?



yeah. That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan, btw, it seems your signature is very egotistical. As if people have been dying to ask questions/voice concerns to you.

Why is this?


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Logan, btw, it seems your signature is very egotistical. As if people have been dying to ask questions/voice concerns to you.
> 
> Why is this?



There may have been people wanting to ask me a question on something such as: wanting to buy one of my mods, or just a general question seeing as i was gone for 2 weeks.

EDIT:Why do you hold such a big grudge against me Chris?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

How is my statement egotistical?
I fail to see how it is.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> How is my statement egotistical?
> I fail to see how it is.



It was a failed attempt at a comeback but i didn't want to start a fight so I removed it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > logan, i can add some screws into your stickers pack if it's just some regular screws from a diy you are after...?
> ...



no problem... it *is* just normal ones you want, yeah?

edit:

chris - i can see what you mean about it being interesting that logan would think people might have questions or concerns for him, but i would say egotistical is a bit strong don't you think? don't you think he's just trying to be nice in the event that somebody *might* send him a pm, not receive a reply and think he was being rude.

also, i wish we did "camp" in the uk. sounds awesome.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



yep.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan, btw, it seems your signature is very egotistical. As if people have been dying to ask questions/voice concerns to you.
> ...



HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I wonder............................................................... [/sarcasam]

It's pretty sad if you don't know. Either way, this isn't the place for it.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



I know what caused it. I just don't know why your still mad. It didn't have any lasting effects.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Yay for making bold statements without thinking it through.

Once, again, this isn't the place for it.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


I know it's not the place for it but one last thing: What can I do to make you not hate me so much? I noticed i'm blocked on youtube (or your just ignoring me).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

what on earth has logan done! i am totally oblivious to it


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> what on earth has logan done! i am totally oblivious to it



This

I was a noob, so I joined this forum so I could post that.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

Was?

Anyway, you aren't blocked, but I ignore the messages because they usually include stuff that isn't worth thinking about.


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Was?
> 
> Anyway, you aren't blocked, but I ignore the messages because they usually include stuff that isn't worth thinking about.



Whatever. I don't really care what you say/think of me.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude being his old self  .


----------

